# Fuji Provia 100F C-41



## webestang64 (Nov 15, 2013)

I think this film will work out just fine for cross-process in C-41.....Pentax MV, 50mm. Nikon Coolscan 9000. 125mb tiff. Slight levels adjustment in PS6.


----------



## limr (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2013)

Ha!   That turned out beautifully.   I love the way this looks!   

Regular old Provia 100F, eh?   Nice to know.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 16, 2013)

That looks nice!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice, i have some old out of date slide film that i might have to try bin C41


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words.......! 
Go for it gagary! Most of my cross-process is shot with outdated E-6.
I like the way the colors are "off" a bit and saturated. I'll for sure use this to shoot automobiles next year. I' ll have to post up a few more I did years ago of fall leaves with the Kodak.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 18, 2013)

webestang64 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.......!
> Go for it gagary! Most of my cross-process is shot with outdated E-6.
> I like the way the colors are "off" a bit and saturated. I'll for sure use this to shoot automobiles next year. I' ll have to post up a few more I did years ago of fall leaves with the Kodak.



Ive got some Ektachrome 100 plus 120 (5 rolls) that went out of date in 1993 that should do the trick

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------

